# palpatations



## Beenie (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi everyone: I am new to this topic and I have had, at different times, had my skipping a beat and the heart beats fast for a few seconds and then returns to a normal beat. Has anyone else ever experience this experience? I have been at the ER and my heart checked out ok. Please tell me of your heart palpatations experiences as I want to know if I relate to it. Thanks, Beenie


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi Beenie. I started getting palpitations a few years ago and still get them. It can be quite scary. I think stress, too much caffeine and smoking can cause it. I did mention it to my Dr a while ago. She said it was nothing to worry about unless you pass out!! Probably would need a pacemaker to regulate the beat if that started to happen. I find that if I take a deep breath it helps to bring it back to normal. The more you think about it, the more it does it.


----------



## Chezzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Had problems with palpatations a while ago. My dr advised me that when they start to push your buttocks as though you want to poo. Sounds crazy but it works


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

I've had that too, very scary. I did the whole cardiac workup and they found nothing. Doctors think it's just severe stress and axiety causing it. I find it's worse when my IBS is worse and I feel all bloated.


----------



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

Hi Beanie, I know what you are going through, it can be terrfying. I get them, my heart slows right down then skips a few times before returning to normal. I have had alsorts of tests including the treadmill. I used to be scared of being alone or going out, but gradually you will gain confidence and realise it is not life threatening. As you accept it the palpitations will get less and you will stop waiting for them.I have decaffenated tea and coffee and try not to eat large meals. When it still happens I take slow deep breaths, and try to keep occupied. Good luck, and remember there are loads of us out there going through the same thing and we have lived to tell the tale.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi Beenie,Palpitations are very scarey, but are harmless for the most part.A few years back I was having so many, I went to see a cardiologist and was checked out. Nothing showed up.I still have them once in awhile.If you've been checked out and are fine, then I wouldn't worry about it.The key is not to panic, as that can make it worse.When you get them just breath slowly and deeply, and try to relax.. within seconds it should pass.Take care,Jeanne


----------



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

Hi beanie,I forgot to mention, have you had tests for Anaemia or Thyroid? Both can give you palpitations. My Thyroid was found to be useless and I have to take Thyroxin for the rest of my life. Have these checked out just in case.


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

SOunds like MVPSwww.mvpsupport.com


----------



## BonnieRamona (May 11, 2004)

I have had those skipped heartbeats for many years at first I ignored them, which was good, I blamed the hot weather but they got stronger with more stress in my life and quite worrisome. I take gas x and it gets the gas out of my stomach that seems to press on my heart and during those spells I will take night time tylenol and it really helps relax them away until the next time it happens. It must be more common than I thought. I thought I was going to have a heart attack when they started getting more frequent but they seem to be under control, I hope.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Palpitations are one indication of anxiety..I had heart monitoring and all...turned out to be anxiety, just like my chronic D.


----------

